# Is there a wall or partition furniture to separate a room?



## kiwikenobi (May 8, 2020)

New Leaf had several different screens and partitions that could separate a room into sort of smaller areas. I was thinking I might make a room of my house into two sort of smaller rooms to be like rooms in an inn. But I haven't seen any furniture items that would split the room very well. The only idea I have at the moment is to use a bunch of big bookshelves to simulate walls, but maybe there's something better?


----------



## cloudmask (May 8, 2020)

there's an imperial partition! if you visit harvey's island, you'll find that you can order one from your catalog when you get back.


----------



## Noctis (May 8, 2020)

i think what you're looking for is the simple panel which was also available in new leaf. also the climbing wall works wonders, but from behind if you know what I mean.


----------



## Khaelis (May 8, 2020)

Only ones that come to mind are the imperial partition and simple panel.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 8, 2020)

Ah, the simple panel looks like what I was looking for. I didn't see it when I searched for it because it didn't have "partition" or "screen" in the name. I'll have to look for that one. Thank you!


----------



## Ras (May 8, 2020)

And you can customize the simple panel. There is one option that looks like Japanese paper walls.


----------



## trashpedia (May 8, 2020)

I have a seashell partition that comes to mind


----------



## QueenOpossum (May 8, 2020)

Theres a few - bamboo partition as well. And don't discount the effect of moving rugs to make the spaces feel unique!


----------

